# Poor angle on Heavenly steam arm



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all

I have the Fracino Heavenly but find there is limited movement to the steam arm; that is, it does not pull out far enough to get larger milk jug sizes underneath it without the side of the drip tray getting in the way.

Has anybody found a way of adjusting this or could a steam arm with a longer 'throw' be fitted?

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Have a chat with Fracino - they should be able to supply a longer "take-away" steam arm.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah Cherub isnt much better. Design flaw really. Needs an arm that has a wider angle on the bend.


----------

